# as any body shot hornady sabot sst



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

12g slug 300 grain. they look wicked $8.99 a box of 5 they better be wicked, for deer gun a shoot a 12g single shot rifles barrel wonder hows these would work? any one ever tried these?


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

this will be my 3rd year shooting them. i absolutley love them. a lot guys i know shoot them and i even have my girlfriend shooting them out of her 20 gauge. i personally haven't heard any complaints about them. by the way 8.99$ a box is a steal.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

sweet thanks, im gonna buy them, kames has them at 9 bucks a box


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I know folks who use them to good advantage. They get good accuracy out of their rifled barrels. I'm a smoothbore shooter. Winchester rifled slugs at $9 for 15 works just fine for me.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

20ga are deadly 4 deer 4shots from 25yrds/75yrds/90yrds an one ranged at 136yrds only one ran out of sight.
wife and i have moss 500 20ga's cantilever mount,wifes got bushnell scope on hers sighted dead on at 50yrds/about 2''high at 100yrd,i got a nikon buckmaster scope on mine sighted 2''high at 50/about 1'' low at 150. have shot mine at 200yrds and drilled a 24''metal goat aimed about 10''high(off a bench at the range) 
deer that ran only went about 75yrds, straight down hill an if you know jefferson co u know about some of these hills 2hrs 2 drag it about 150yrds) 75 being straight up it was a nice 7pt that the wife shot.
we have shot a 3shot group out of both guns at 50yrds an have one hole.
twister
ps were are they on sale at??$8 a box is a good deal,dicks has them for $9.99 a box


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Yup that's what I use. Great slugs!


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I have been shooting them 3 yrs out of a 12ga. 11-87 premier cantaliver .I have killed 3 deer with them none went over 40yds.But they were ddouble lunged or through the shoulders.I sight the gun in at 2 inches high at 100 yds.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

great slugs, shoot awesome


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

tried the 385 grain at 2000fps today would get two touching then the 3 flew the coop gonna try the remington next out of the sbe


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

where did you find them in 385grain


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

kidron sports had them unless i am mistaken about the weight. figured i would run some through to see if they would shoot out of the benelli. I know they shoot well watched a guy using a single shot shoot an impressive group. I am not happy with the performance of my lightfields shoot great no exits


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I shoot them out of my Mossberg 695 bolt action 12ga. Shoot excellent for me sub 3in group at 80yrds, 4in drop at 150yds. They shoot better then the Federal Barnes Expander hollow points at least for me. wouldn't trade them for the world!!!!


----------

